# 389 vs 400



## Marauder (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm a brand new to this site and am thinking about purchasing a GTO convertible. I'm partial to the '66, 67' 68' and 69's. I've got some real basic questions that I would like to through out there. Thanks in advance for your help.

I understand that the 400 first became available in '67. 

Was 66' the end of the 389?
What is the difference in these motors? 
Are they both big blocks? 

I think that the Chevy 400 was a small block and I have heard that it had some overheating issues in hot climates. I live in FL. Also, someone once told me that the cooling water did completely not surround the cylinders on the Chevy 400 which may have been the reason for this. Is the Pontiac 400 similiar?

Oh yeah, when did the 455 become available? 

Is there a good book where I could find basic classic GTO information?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Pontiac GTO Book of Information*​
*GTO Alley's listing of books*​
*More Books from Amazon*​


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I understand that the 400 first became available in '67. That is true

Was 66' the end of the 389? That is true
What is the difference in these motors? The 400 was a bored 389
Are they both big blocks? I believe they are the same blocks
Oh yeah, when did the 455 become available? The 455 was introduced to the GTO's in 1970 as the WA and YA letter code.


----------

